
Marsjs – Labeling photos in browser with Tensorflow.js - tildaLambda
https://github.com/MarsAtHome/marsjs
======
tildaLambda
Also, do visit the project home:
[http://marsathome.org](http://marsathome.org)

------
emadehsan
Thank you for posting here :)

